# What software do you use to organize your IT business?



## Thresher (Aug 30, 2006)

I currently use a web of softwares to organize my IT business but am overwhelmed by what I have created. There has to be something better than the mishmash of programs I am using...

My billing and invoicing is all Quickbooks. 
Client contact info is all maintained in Outlook.
To Do Lists are in OneNote.
Client notes are in OneNote/Outlook
Computer Asset info is in OneNote/Visio
Im also using different services from logmein...
:4-dontkno
You can see why I am in need of advice!

I have seen spiceworks but it is more for an admin of an IT company vs a consultant with many clients and assets belonging to those clients. I have seen a host of products from advent but with so many to choose from Im not sure where to dip in. 

Hey, thanks for reading this and taking anytime to reply!:grin:


----------



## Thresher (Aug 30, 2006)

So far I have found:
Autotask
ConnectWise
TigerPaw
SalesForce (not really IT moldable)


----------



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

Lets see...

- I use Toodledo.com for a to-do list - Has a plug-in which will work with outlook to move your todo list into an outlook "Task"
- Currently using Outlook for contacts
- Use Peachtree free version for accounting (Also use Microsoft Money for my personal stuff, but all income gets recorded there) and have also got an excel spreadsheet going as a sanity check. Most likely overkill
- For support I use spiceworks, even though it is more for an internal IT environment I was able to get it to kind of where I wanted it to be for clients. http://support.fdwsnetworks.com (I have it running there)

- I have yet to start using it but I have Microsoft Dynamics CRM 4.0 which I'm hoping will help me replace quite a bit of the above.

If you sign up at partner.microsoft.com you can get an insane list of software for about $300 for your small business. 10 license for office 2007 (2010), Windows 7 Pro, Few different versions of windows server 2008, Dynamics CRM (This is how I got it)

So those are some ideas. I would check it out soon as they're changing the way the program works. It is called the MAPS Pack.


----------



## Thresher (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I took a step back, reanalyzed and trimmed some extra stuff away. I still am wanting to check out Support Center Plus from Manage Engine and to look into Zendesk.

I like your suggestion about MS registration and purchase, that deal is a great one for sure.


----------



## qarka (Jul 27, 2011)

Tree.io - Tree.io - Powerful Online Business Management Software: Online Project Management Software, Online Sales and CRM, Service Support and Accounting Sofware

This is the only software I use for my business, it has all the features I need. 
A big plus is that it is completely free for me because I only have 3 users registered.
Cannot recommend it highly enough!


----------



## lscott3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a handful of small businesses that I take care of locally, my problem was that I didn't have a solution that would keep my client's assets and keep records of what was performed on those assets. I also wanted a place where I could store drivers or files for the devices just in case I needed to pull them down or reference them.

Everything that I ran into was for enterprise level and was too expensive or just wasn't as flexible so I ended up writing my own web app that I am using now.

I have about 10 other shops/consultants using it/testing it out because I think I am going to try and release it into the wild. I guess I am not the only one who was having the same problem.


----------



## kharchima (Aug 30, 2011)

I use a *customized* CRM, it's based on (Vtiger CRM 5) CRM - vtiger CRM Open Source
You can host it on you website.
Post back the best one you found.
Good luck


----------



## lscott3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Vtiger does look pretty nice.


----------

